# Need a spin bike



## iluvsette (Mar 20, 2010)

Can I get a decent spin bike for $400? I don't need a computer, just want a good bike to get a good workout on. Also, don't want one with cantilever brakes or magnetic resistance. I do want a heavy flywheel.
Any suggestions? TIA


----------



## iluvsette (Mar 20, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Why can't you just use your existing bike on a trainer?


That's what I do now and I wear out tires very quickly and not to mention the wear and tear on an expensive drive train. Plus, the spin bikes at the gym are very stable and I get a much better workout on them vs. a trainer.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Why can't you just use your existing bike on a trainer?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

There aren't many spin bikes out there in that price range. Some in the $400-600 range, but most go from about $900 +. 

So, are you saying you are spending more than $400 to replace tires, cassettes, chains and chainrings on an annual basis due to riding on a trainer?


----------



## Caadmandu (Nov 28, 2011)

I mounted a street tire on the back of a mnt bike I never use for about $15 and use that as a trainer. Does the job and doesn't wear out the tire. Found me a cycleops trek fluid trainer for $50 and I'm good to go. I agree with not using your good bike to train on for wear and tear reasons.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

I found a nice Schwinn spin bike on Craiglist for $35. Used it for a year and sold it for $50. I got a trainer with power and other nice feature so couldn't justify holding on to it.

So, check CL. In about 3 months there will probably be a ton of exercise equipment - after people give up on the new year resolution and realize the spin bike is now a laundry hanger.


----------



## iluvsette (Mar 20, 2010)

krisdrum said:


> There aren't many spin bikes out there in that price range. Some in the $400-600 range, but most go from about $900 +.
> 
> So, are you saying you are spending more than $400 to replace tires, cassettes, chains and chainrings on an annual basis due to riding on a trainer?


The point is I don't want to use my bike on the trainer due to additional wear and tear. The bike belongs outside on the road. I have 3 trainers sitting in my basement. One is broken and the other one is worn out. The third on is ok but none of them have ever had enough resistance. I also do not like the instability of my bike on the trainer. 

Yeah, the ones we use at the gym are Spinner Pro and I think they are about $900.
I found one made by a company called Phoenix which fits the bill and is right at $400 but can't find enough reviews about it.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

*Deal*

I just got this offer in my email today, special offer $350 off today only on a spin bike.

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more


----------



## iluvsette (Mar 20, 2010)

trener1 said:


> I just got this offer in my email today, special offer $350 off today only on a spin bike.
> Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more[/url]


Cool, I'll check it out. Thank you.


----------



## iluvsette (Mar 20, 2010)

Caadmandu said:


> I mounted a street tire on the back of a mnt bike I never use for about $15 and use that as a trainer. Does the job and doesn't wear out the tire. Found me a cycleops trek fluid trainer for $50 and I'm good to go. I agree with not using your good bike to train on for wear and tear reasons.


That would require a mountain bike that is never used. I am unfamiliar with such a phenomenon.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

iluvsette said:


> That's what I do now and I wear out tires very quickly and not to mention the wear and tear on an expensive drive train. Plus, the spin bikes at the gym are very stable and I get a much better workout on them vs. a trainer.


Are you using enough tire pressure? I've never had problems with excess tire wear, especially since my "trainer tires" are usually last year's tires. 

How are you putting excessive wear on the drive train. Are you riding 2-3x harder than you ride on the road?


----------



## 99ssconv (Jan 13, 2012)

insideride.com

I have used this now for 2 winter seasons and it will work muscles you would'nt on a fixed trainer.
Expensive but worth it.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

There are a couple at Marty's in NJ for $600 as of Friday.


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

every once and a while gyms close down, or renovate... and get new equipment... keep your eyes peeled for a cast off??


----------



## Tonyc9075 (Jan 4, 2012)

I found mine on CL. It was a Johnny G spin bike and the man who sold it rebuilt it and had it painted. It looks great, only cost me $260.


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

*look around for deals*



iluvsette said:


> Yeah, the ones we use at the gym are Spinner Pro and I think they are about $900.
> .


Last October I bought one of these for $400 shipped off of eBay. It was used but everything works great. From what I can tell the person i bought it off of buys a ton of used equipment from gyms that go under. 
I was impatient but every now and then the old Lemond Revmaster Spin bikes go for cheap. I used those at the gym and like them more than the Spinner (its more adjustable).


----------



## GTScott (Dec 6, 2007)

I have used my bike on the trainer (Kurt Road Machine) for years. Recently I started looking into getting a spin bike. It seems that a large portion of the review sites are actually put up by the manufacturers or various companies selling the bikes.


----------



## Tonyc9075 (Jan 4, 2012)

All: Google "peak 8 exercise"
This is the exercise program I do on my Spin Bike, it only takes 20 minutes.

Tony


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

I got an old Schwinn spinner for $100 bucks on CL. The thing will probably last into the next century. I also have rollers and a trainer, I like having all three options.

I also hate riding inside.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

iluvsette said:


> Can I get a decent spin bike for $400? I don't need a computer, just want a good bike to get a good workout on. Also, don't want one with cantilever brakes or magnetic resistance. I do want a heavy flywheel.
> Any suggestions? TIA


I saw some OK ones at costco. 

Costco - Reebok® Paceline® RX 5.0 Indoor Cycle Trainer

Costco - Epic® EX 1410 Exercise Bike

Costco - LifeSpan S1 Indoor Cycle Trainer


----------



## 99ssconv (Jan 13, 2012)

Did you ever find one


----------



## 99ssconv (Jan 13, 2012)




----------

